# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Species of Budgett's frog?

## JBSFrogAndToad

Hi!
I have read that there are 3 different species of Budgett's frogs.  I'm trying to figure out what type of Budgett's my frog is.  Does anyone know any physical characteristics to differentiate?  
Thanks!

----------


## Terry

Hope this will help you out!  :Smile: 

_Lepidobatrachus laevis_: round pupils, smooth skin. a V-shaped vertebral ridge

_L. llanensis_: vertical pupils, vertebral ridge inconspicuous, back color brown or red, toad-like skin, bright orange spots around forelegs and hind legs

_L. asper_: rhomboid (square-like, oblique) pupils, back color grey or brown

And of course, there is the Freddie Krueger frog which is a man-made hybrid of *L. laevis* and _L. llanensis_.

*
Sexually mature males possess a dark blue-black throat (Budgett 1899; Cei 1980)*
Budgett, J. S. (1899). _''Notes on the batrachians of the Paraguayan chaco, with observations upon their breeding habits and development, especially with regard to Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis, Cope. Also a description of a new genus.''_ *The Quarterly Journal of Microscopical Science*, 42(167), 305-333. 

Cei, J. M. (1980). _''Amphibians of Argentina.''_ _Monitore Zoologica Italiano, New Series Monografia, Firenze_, 2, 1-609.

----------


## JBSFrogAndToad

Thank you for the information!  That's very helpful.  I'm still not quite sure which type he is.  So the Freddy Kruger frog is yet a 4th species?  Wow.  Perhaps I should post a picture of my beast to see if someone can tell the species.

----------


## Sprout

I was under the impression that 'Freddy Kruger Frog' was another name for L. Laevis but I may well be mistaken!

----------

